# Very Important Question...



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This is not a "how much do you charge" question, nor is it a "I'm too cool of a contractor to paint apartments", or even "How do you break into apartment painting post". No, this is a real down-to-earth, everyday, meat and potatoes question.


How many of you do it like this:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Not guilty


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

VanDamme said:


>


that looks more uncomfortable than my pic, is that how you do it?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

More like Van Damme


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like you will all be old geezers with no thumb movement one day.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wje said:


> Sounds like you will all be old geezers with no thumb movement one day.


how do you do?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I use multiple positions, depend what gives me easier access. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I use multiple positions, depend what gives me easier access. :thumbsup:


"easy access", reminds me of some skirts and dresses:whistling2:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

wje said:


> Sounds like you will all be old geezers with no thumb movement one day.


No problems after 26 years. Now.....my right hand....it's fu**ed up LOL! Carpel tunnel bad.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> that looks more uncomfortable than my pic, is that how you do it?


It is. A lot more comfortable than it looks. With paint (weight) in the pot, it just hangs there. Takes no real effort.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> "easy access", reminds me of some skirts and dresses:whistling2:


No, you need easy access to make sure you can maintain a wet edge.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, you made me go out to the truck and check..............


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

More like Van Damme for me although I can't be sure???? it's kinda second nature. 

Of course it depends on the size of the can although I try not to work directly out of cans and decant into paint kettles to stop the cans getting contaminated


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

The " patented" Van Damme technique for sure. I made fun of guys using the other method. Much more likely to spill, no control.
And it really isn't tiring at all. It's balance.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I use multiple positions, depend what gives me easier access. :thumbsup:


That's what she said


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> depend what gives me easier access. :thumbsup:


When I was a young man, massive quantities of alcohol did the same thing.:whistling2:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok, you made me go out to the truck and check..............


Isn't it funny but I can't remember either, I would have to do that to check.One thing I don't do is carry a five over my shoulder.:thumbup:


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I do it like Schmidt. But my favorite is to let something else hold it, like if I'm doing a door I'll flip an empty garbage can ove and put my paint on top of that. 


And BTW, mmmm... meat and potatoes.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I was wondering today which sock everyone puts on first in the morning and which leg you put into your pants first.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok, you made me go out to the truck and check..............


More or less how I do it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I was wondering today which sock everyone puts on first in the morning and which leg you put into your pants first.


Just go ahead a tell us, you use a coffee can right?:thumbup:


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

This is how I roll


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

painterman said:


> This is how I roll
> View attachment 5595


 
Looks like what's left of Capt. Hooks arm. Arrrgh Matey! :jester:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

IMG_0892F by JackPauhl, on Flickr



IMG_0891F by JackPauhl, on Flickr


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy JP, your so wise
Next thread I would like to see would be. Do you put your left foot or right foot on the 1st rung? I bet JP has a 1,2,3 video on that.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> I was wondering today which sock everyone puts on first in the morning and which leg you put into your pants first.


Good question! I'll have to take pictures in the morning!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Good question! I'll have to take pictures in the morning!


I could be losing time and efficiency before i even leave the house.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I was wondering today which sock everyone puts on first in the morning and which leg you put into your pants first.


Sounds like a new NEPS poll to me! :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Isn't it funny but I can't remember either, I would have to do that to check.One thing I don't do is carry a five over my shoulder.:thumbup:


_Real _painters carry fivers over there sholders, while climbing a 40'er.......:whistling2:


----------



## Whajado (Aug 14, 2010)

You’ve got to be kidding me. I’d like to see someone hold a can like that for 10-12 hrs a day, day after day. 

I never paint out of a single can. It’s too slow and there’s no place to hang a brush and 4” wiz. I live in a different world. Production is key for me and you ain’t making production messin around with a single. 

I use at least a deuce filled half way, pot hook on the handle and 4” wiz and grate inside pot, 3” barrel Purdy with hook. I hold the pot by the handle hung down about waist high in either hand depends what side I’m painting. I brush and cut with both hands so a little twist and switch of the pot either hand is ready for production.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Whajado said:


> You’ve got to be kidding me. I’d like to see someone hold a can like that for 10-12 hrs a day, day after day.
> 
> I never paint out of a single can. It’s too slow and there’s no place to hang a brush and 4” wiz. I live in a different world. Production is key for me and you ain’t making production messin around with a single.
> 
> I use at least a deuce filled half way, pot hook on the handle and 4” wiz and grate inside pot, 3” barrel Purdy with hook. I hold the pot by the handle hung down about waist high in either hand depends what side I’m painting. I brush and cut with both hands so a little twist and switch of the pot either hand is ready for production.


I wish I knew where the popcorn eating emoticon was, everyone imagine that I posted that emoticon here.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nobody busted out " the handy paint pail"? 

I've seen a plastic thumb guard that works with TJ's method. Keeps the bail from digging into your thumb. Maybe someone can help me find a pic of this thing.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Whajado said:


> You’ve got to be kidding me. I’d like to see someone hold a can like that for 10-12 hrs a day, day after day.
> 
> I never paint out of a single can. It’s too slow and there’s no place to hang a brush and 4” wiz. I live in a different world. Production is key for me and you ain’t making production messin around with a single.
> 
> I use at least a deuce filled half way, pot hook on the handle and 4” wiz and grate inside pot, 3” barrel Purdy with hook. I hold the pot by the handle hung down about waist high in either hand depends what side I’m painting. I brush and cut with both hands so a little twist and switch of the pot either hand is ready for production.


Same world as me actually, and I prefer to cut out of a single mostly.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Why is someone using Gardz on brick?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> _Real _painters carry fivers over there sholders, while climbing a 40'er.......:whistling2:


I saw a guy fill up his back pockets with paint from carrying a five that way.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I saw a guy fill up his back pockets with paint from carrying a five that way.


Oh man.... That had to suck!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> This is not a "how much do you charge" question, nor is it a "I'm too cool of a contractor to paint apartments", or even "How do you break into apartment painting post". No, this is a real down-to-earth, everyday, meat and potatoes question.
> 
> 
> How many of you do it like this:


same way :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, being,,,,,Wierd,,, I use the paint cups from Blowes with the handle that you can slip your hand through. I know, I know, I have REAL painters tell me all the time its a HO's tool. BUT I notice the pro's always spend their lunch time laying on their backs talking about their back problems. I usually remind em its cause the use a gal pot and they spend ALL day bending down and then standing up, cause we ALL know ,,,,

THERE IS NO WAY TO COMFORTABLLY CARRY A GAL POT IN YOUR HAND,,,


well, maybe we all don't know that.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Whajado said:


> You’ve got to be kidding me. I’d like to see someone hold a can like that for 10-12 hrs a day, day after day.
> 
> I never paint out of a single can. It’s too slow and there’s no place to hang a brush and 4” wiz. I live in a different world. Production is key for me and you ain’t making production messin around with a single.
> 
> I use at least a deuce filled half way, pot hook on the handle and 4” wiz and grate inside pot, 3” barrel Purdy with hook. I hold the pot by the handle hung down about waist high in either hand depends what side I’m painting. I brush and cut with both hands so a little twist and switch of the pot either hand is ready for production.


That's because you're the bestest!

Please tell me your a commercial painter and not a high-end residential painter.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

***Note*** All post without pics are considered void. Whajado I don't believe you, please show us pics. I just can't picture it.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Well, being,,,,,Wierd,,, I use the paint cups from Blowes with the handle that you can slip your hand through. I know, I know, I have REAL painters tell me all the time its a HO's tool. BUT I notice the pro's always spend their lunch time laying on their backs talking about their back problems. I usually remind em its cause the use a gal pot and they spend ALL day bending down and then standing up, cause we ALL know ,,,,
> 
> THERE IS NO WAY TO COMFORTABLLY CARRY A GAL POT IN YOUR HAND,,,
> 
> ...


Good point. True. True.

Hey, what about the guy who hugs the gallon pot against his chest with wet paint all up and down the middle of his shirt.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> I was wondering today which sock everyone puts on first in the morning and which leg you put into your pants first.


http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20090095760


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Good point. True. True.
> 
> Hey, what about the guy who hugs the gallon pot against his chest with wet paint all up and down the middle of his shirt.


Can you please add that in your next article, and please note it on your Youtube video, I think other might benefit from it :yes:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Found!!*

Ok, heres the tool I was talking about. I think its from the same manufacturer as the "Pivit". Never seen anyone actually use it.....has anybody?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's a link to it:

http://www.provisiontools.com/ladder-accessory/

Was given one and promptly lost it, but its got to help.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw one that wrapped your thumb, can sat on your wrist.....seemed like it would work for TJ's method. Keeps the bail from digging in.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

A secondary function of these enlightening styles evidences the nail biters from the non-nail biters and perhaps even a few thumb suckers.

If this upsets anyone, they can get a "Pete The Painter" sock puppet online.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Ok, heres the tool I was talking about. I think its from the same manufacturer as the "Pivit". Never seen anyone actually use it.....has anybody?


I'd probably spill a lot of paint using that thing. I don't mind the handle digging in, I got a callous from years of doing it that way. 
I never did get into using a big pail with a wizz roller. The only time I'd did that is if I had big eaves on exteriors I wouldn't spray, I'd cut and roll all in one. 

Yeah usually doing nice interior repaints don't require the cut and roll all in one production attitude. Maybe I'm not a painter cuz I just use a gallon cut can. Oh well.:thumbup:


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Ok, heres the tool I was talking about. I think its from the same manufacturer as the "Pivit". Never seen anyone actually use it.....has anybody?


I've got a "Pivit". Used it a couple times and then saw the HANDY Paint Pal with the adjustable strap, magnetic brush holder and disposable pot liners, (great when running place to place with multiple colors). Picked one up to give it a try and never went back.:thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I do it like TJ as long as there isn't much paint in the bucket and it's for short periods of time.

I prefer to have my can on a pothook or sitting on my ladder's paint shelf


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, I was assuming this was a joke, its getting down right serious in this thread.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It just shows that no topic is too deep for Paint talk.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ok, I was assuming this was a joke, its getting down right serious in this thread.


yeah, the post was just for fun. no big deal. I liked the question about using gardz on the brick.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> It just shows that no topic is too deep for Paint talk.


This topic could make or break a small company! LOL!


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> yeah, the post was just for fun. no big deal. I liked the question about using gardz on the brick.


When applying Gardz to brick can more than one brick at a time be done?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Retired said:


> When applying Gardz to brick can more than one brick at a time be done?


you may, but its absolutely optional.

Oh about using gardz on brick, its one of my optional upgrades when pressure washing a house. I sell it as a "waterproofer/shine" treatment. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> you may, but its absolutely optional.
> 
> Oh about using gardz on brick, its one of my optional upgrades when pressure washing a house. I sell it as a "waterproofer/shine" treatment. :thumbsup:


 
What sheens can you get Gardz in?.....:whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like to duct tape it to their hand. Then in about an hour ask them what time it is and watch them spill paint all over their shoes.


----------



## Whajado (Aug 14, 2010)

Ohhhhhh!!! it seems I’ve rung a bell or two with my post. 

Ok….. I get it…..a warm welcome for the newbie. Ok I’ll play along. 

***Note*** All post without pics are considered void. Whajado I don't believe you, please show us pics. I just can't picture it. I give a damn what you believe and picture this (grabs crotch) 

I wish I knew where the popcorn eating emoticon was, everyone imagine that I posted that emoticon here. I don’t think it’s a good idea for a grown man to use emoticons or LOL. 

THERE IS NO WAY TO COMFORTABLLY CARRY A GAL POT IN YOUR HAND,,, There’s nothing comfortable about painting. It’s a very physical occupation with a very high level of injuries. Most injuries occur when out of shape people enter into the painting industry believing it is an easy way to earn a living. 

That's because you're the bestest!

Please tell me your a commercial painter and not a high-end residential painter. Only an idiot would believe commercial painting is a step below “high end Residential”. What exactly does high “end residential painting” mean anyways? It sound like code for sticking it in customers you know what andI believe you mean “Best”.

How am I doing, have you had enough or should I keep going until you scream uncle. 

Next time answer the OP or SFTU! 

I have a long day tomorrow so I have no more time to play with you. 

Good night.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I was wondering today which sock everyone puts on first in the morning and which leg you put into your pants first.


Left, then right.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Harry said:


> Left, then right.


That's how I roll too. I hate to mess with something that works, but there is always that lingering doubt. Thanks for the honest answer.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Haveing two left feet, we just assumed that you put the left sock on first.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nvm...


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Whajado said:


> I wish I knew where the popcorn eating emoticon was, everyone imagine that I posted that emoticon here. I don’t think it’s a good idea for a grown man to use emoticons or LOL.
> 
> THERE IS NO WAY TO COMFORTABLLY CARRY A GAL POT IN YOUR HAND,,, There’s nothing comfortable about painting. It’s a very physical occupation with a very high level of injuries. Most injuries occur when out of shape people enter into the painting industry believing it is an easy way to earn a living.
> 
> ...


first of all...

*Lol.*


Seriously Whajado. I wasn't going against you in any way. I think my post sounded sarcastic since I was describing it with words and not the emoticon, but you should have taken it literally. There is a popcorn emoticon that people use when they think there might be some fireworks.

That was all I was implying.

I really wasn't trying to take a shot at you.

Here is the emoticon, now just imagine I had placed there with no words, and I think you will understand the meaning:












I even agree a portion of your post. I wouldn't hold a gallon can like several people have shown tilting the can back with their thumb holding the wire handle.

I tried that for a while. It's nice because space is wide open for getting your brush in and out, but it isn't worth the added wrist strain.

I just hold my bucket, usually not a can, just like a lunch pail. Or when I am on a step ladder, I set it on the bucket shelf/thingy. Or on an extension ladder I hang it from a pot hook.

-------------

I will say, I think carrying around a large bucket with a lot of paint in it, is not a good idea. For a variety of reasons.

But trust me, my post was purely neutral and was referring to sitting back and watching the anticipated fireworks that might result from your post.

 arty: :w00t: :1eye: :balloon: :icon_biggrin: :rockon:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Whajado said:


> Ohhhhhh!!! it seems I’ve rung a bell or two with my post.
> 
> Ok….. I get it…..a warm welcome for the newbie. Ok I’ll play along.
> 
> ...


Uncle! LOL! :laughing:

Only you could fu** up a fun thread about cutting buckets.

I bet you roll HM door jambs, too?


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Had to share*


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


>


I'm not sure which I like better, the can or the grip! Thats an awesome post


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

> Only an idiot would believe commercial painting is a step below “high end Residential”.


Well......you answered that question. How's the dryfall job going? Don't forget to air blow the dust off the trusses after painting. I'm sure it's in the specs. in small print.



> What exactly does high “end residential painting” mean anyways?


It means we don't spray dryfall any longer.

And......just for you.......:thumbup: LOL!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Whajado said:


> Ohhhhhh!!! it seems I’ve rung a bell or two with my post.
> 
> Ok….. I get it…..a warm welcome for the newbie. Ok I’ll play along.
> 
> ...


woah there cowboy, slow down partna. You gotta ease in to PT (jmho). You don't wanna blow your whole load in one post do you? You should hold back a bit, give it some suspense and stuff. 

Hey, when you have a brush and wizz roller (we called them "donkey ****s" back when I did a bunch of commercial) what kind of stuff are you painting? Just curious.

Thanks,

TJ

p.s. wow, you cant even say **** on here?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Whajado said:


> Ohhhhhh!!! it seems I’ve rung a bell or two with my post.
> 
> Ok….. I get it…..a warm welcome for the newbie. Ok I’ll play along.
> 
> ...


Excitable.

Did you really say "STFU"?....that just puts you in the "uncool" spectrum...hold your chin up and at least keep a certain level of decorum.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Excitable.
> 
> Did you really say "STFU"?....that just puts you in the "uncool" spectrum...hold your chin up and at least keep a certain level of decorum.


Hey P & H, Youre from Winnipeg? I've been there several times, and really like the city!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Hey P & H, Youre from Winnipeg? I've been there several times, and really like the city!:thumbsup:


Yup, I like it here....my opinion does change in February though.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

What are those round shiny things with the wire handle?:jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Rob said:


> What are those round shiny things with the wire handle?:jester:


is this a trick question?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> "Innovation from Pivit" Pfffft
> 
> I remember seeing something almost exactly similar back in the 80's.
> 
> ...


Here it is. A classic from the archives. Since I know how you love necros Bill. You're welcome!


----------



## Splitter (Sep 29, 2012)

Ahhhh the old cut in pot. Different as chalk and cheese. I've got about 6 or 7 on the shelf in the truck. Not all the same. They are like old baseball gloves. Or your favorite wood driver for golf. Comfortable, fit the thumb and hold just right. As long as the pot is upright and the paint isn't on the floor, now that's a good day...


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Love these things. When I thought that I had lost the two that I had, I quickly went to Ace Hardware and bought five more. Eventually found the original two, which I had left at the previous job.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Pete the Painter said:


> Love these things. When I thought that I had lost the two that I had, I quickly went to Ace Hardware and bought five more. Eventually found the original two, which I had left at the previous job.


Do you find they slip at all or do they allow for solid control?


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Ranger72 said:


> More or less how I do it.



Like this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Do you find they slip at all or do they allow for solid control?


I don't cut from a gallon. I think it's a pain...more difficult IMO to tap the loaded brush against the sides. I always use a cut bucket like the ones SW sells. And rarely do I hold the bucket anyway. No sore thumbs here.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Do you find they slip at all or do they allow for solid control?


I have never had a problem with slipping. Not too long ago the handle fell out, but I think that was because I did not put it own properly. That was the only time that this happened.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Pot hook. I hate holding a gallon cut can for any length of time. Don't like "numb thumb". Tried the gadgets that you put on the handle when I started out. Didn't like them.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just use the Mcgiver method. .. Duct tape


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Ain't no way a guy is keeping up and he isn't holding that pot in his hand. No way. A brush ain't a brush till you are laying off what you scooped on. I hold that pot up to what I'm painting and scoop it on. That brush is a scooper first and a brush second.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> Ain't no way a guy is keeping up and he isn't holding that pot in his hand. No way. A brush ain't a brush till you are laying off what you scooped on. I hold that pot up to what I'm painting and scoop it on. That brush is a scooper first and a brush second.


We briefly (!) had a guy who worked out of a work pot that he kept on the floor. I made some comment about his travel time. His reply, "it's the only exercise I get."


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I cut from a gallon pot on most residential. Sometimes the edge helps with paint control when max precision is needed. 

Commercial volume jobs/ nc is different.

*Sorry, I'm getting serious in my thread I meant to be for fun and giggles!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Oden said:


> Ain't no way a guy is keeping up and he isn't holding that pot in his hand. No way. A brush ain't a brush till you are laying off what you scooped on. I hold that pot up to what I'm painting and scoop it on. That brush is a scooper first and a brush second.


The only time I hold it is when doing vertical stuff. When cutting under ceilings, the pot is on the ladder platform, when cutting above baseboard, it is on the floor next to me. I ain't holding it when it isn't necessary and, actually, counterproductive to do so.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

SemiproJohn said:


> The only time I hold it is when doing vertical stuff. When cutting under ceilings, the pot is on the ladder platform, when cutting above baseboard, it is on the floor next to me. I ain't holding it when it isn't necessary and, actually, counterproductive to do so.


Interesting. If one of our ladders comes with a ladder shelf, the first thing we do is remove it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys, lets keep the tone of this thread fun and lighthearted. If you cannot contain your seriousness and forcing your will on other participants in my thread, I will need to contact Gabe and have him handle this with his bbq influenced mitigation protocol: smoke first and ask questions later.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I use the pot 'cause it's easier to piss in than a cut cup :whistling2:

(is that what you mean by fun and lighthearted, TJ ?? :thumbsup: )


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

If I'm going to use the can that the paint comes in I remove the ring with a can opener. I don't mind working out of them once I do that, but I hate that they don't stack. That's the main reason I don't use them exclusively.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> I use the pot 'cause it's easier to piss in than a cut cup :whistling2:
> 
> (is that what you mean by fun and lighthearted, TJ ?? :thumbsup: )


As long as there aint any pissing matches, its all good!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

It's not how you hold your cut bucket, but what product you are using that's the real icing on cake.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's the clip I use a couple times a year when using a 5'er. This was body touch up, just used the original bucket to get finished with the job.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

There are guys around here that use their Tim Hortons coffee cup when they're finished with it. First time I saw them doing that I just shook my head. Couldn't believe it when the guy I was working for saw my cut can and told me he didn't like his guys using them because it got confusing.

Made me feel much better about myself.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

When i started, I used my "polar pop" (gas station fountain drink over here) cup. Then I discovered the magnetic handy pail. On multicolor jobs that was nice to have. Now, I just lug around a 5 gal bucket with about 3" of paint in it. Much faster, you can rest your weenie roller on it and go to town.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I hold my work pot like this


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> I hold my work pot like this
> 
> View attachment 26137


It seems clear to me that we may need to do a recount on the most recent PPOTM....


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> The only time I hold it is when doing vertical stuff. When cutting under ceilings, the pot is on the ladder platform, when cutting above baseboard, it is on the floor next to me. I ain't holding it when it isn't necessary and, actually, counterproductive to do so.


Spot on, I totally agree. I like the 5 quart plastic buckets for cut-in. Great thread TJ.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

harmonicarocks said:


> Spot on, I totally agree. I like the 5 quart plastic buckets for cut-in. Great thread TJ.


I still don't understand why these haven't become more popular


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gough said:


> PPOTM....


whats this mean?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> I still don't understand why these haven't become more popular
> 
> View attachment 26140



'cause they're dog gone


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> whats this mean?



Pro painter of the month? 

Perhaps a jab at my little weenie set up there


----------

